# Orchid Article in The National Geographic



## Drorchid (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone read the latest National Geographic (September 2009) yet? There is an amazing article called "Love and Lies" written by Michael Pollen with breathtaking pictures by Christian Ziegler. The article is about what kind of tricks and deceptions orchids use to attract their pollinators. 

There is a picture of one Australian orchid species that caught my eye: Diuris magnifica. I had never seen it before. The common name is The Nectarless Pansy Orchid. The colors of the flowers are yellow, red and Magenta. Pretty Amazing! Here is a picture I found on the web, if you don't have the Nat. Geographic handy:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&um=1

Here is a link to the article on-line (be sure to check out the photo gallery):
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2009/09/orchids/pollan-text

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2009)

Very cool; thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 3, 2009)

Impressive!!! Thank you!!


----------



## ITSP (Sep 3, 2009)

excellent article and beautiful photos. in a plug for this article from the website for the center for biological diversity, the article was referred to as "Orchids- the blow-up dolls of the plant world" :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2009)

What a face!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2009)

Very cool, Robert. I've been seeing several websites about this issue lately. I put links to them in our latest newsletter.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 3, 2009)

what a different looking orchid! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks Robert!!! Jean


----------

